# when you zip a file in windows where does it go



## kylefoley76 (Aug 4, 2010)

sorry for posting a non excel problem here.  but when i zip up files in windows, i send the two files to a compressed zip folder then i can't find that folder.  where is it?


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 4, 2010)

What program are you using to zip the files?

In the programs I have used, you usually tell it exactly where to put the zip file and what to call it.


----------



## xenou (Aug 4, 2010)

For me they usually zip to the same directory (at the end of the file list until its refreshed).  If you are doing this in a save/open dialog other than Windows Explorer it may be that files of type zip are not showing (?). -- I usually use XP's zip utility from the right click menu.


----------



## Dovecam.W (Aug 5, 2010)

I am using WinRAR, under the default setting, the zipped file is at the same directory. So you can check your directory setting, it will indicate where your zipped files are located.


----------

